# looking for land to hunt



## grinstead9 (Dec 1, 2008)

my wife are looking for land to hunt 2009 /2010 season club or lease.we prefer bow hunting ourselves.we obey all laws and regulations .we dont drink we just enjoy outdoors.also i have a 4 year wanting to go.any help would be appreciated thanks.i live close to macon ga.


----------



## jkoch (Dec 1, 2008)

NOW IS THE TIME TO GET READY FOR THE '09-10 SEASON !!!!!!!!!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.

This year one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145" This deer ranks as the #3 taken in Stewart county.

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call for directions! And more information.



Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a club that is not to far from Macon.  See my post attached.  Denzil
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=326431


----------



## Leasehunter (Apr 28, 2009)

*Leases available in Emanuel County*

58+ acres to 1200 acres @ 8.25/acre and insurance .10/acre Tract maps available @americanforestmanagement.com and select recreational leases under deer


----------



## beckie1 (Apr 29, 2009)

We have a club in Talbot County - 407 acres.  We encourage women & children to hunt, that's how I started 7 years ago!

Please contact me if interested.

Beckie


----------



## church (May 4, 2009)

have a club in monroe co. off of hwy 74 672a hardwood and pine.the pine was select cut last year.we kill 17 deer last year,looking for two more members at 626.00 dollars,--thanks terry


----------



## beckie1 (May 5, 2009)

We are still looking for members - 407 acres in Talbot county.  Please call or e-mail if you want more information. 

Due to so many job losses, we have lost 5 members so far.  We really need new members!

Beckie
Beckie1@bellsouth.net
770-949-7097


----------



## Mad Racks (May 13, 2009)

Check our post 986 ac. Marion County QDM Hunt Club. Call after 7pm (706-681-3203) or PM your # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------



## blueheron (May 14, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Tennessee Buck (May 15, 2009)

Check out my post monoroe /lamar club needs 6 ... 30 min from macon right off i-75


----------



## Bowser (Jun 20, 2009)

We have a lease in Central Ga ( Upson, Crawford and Monroe cty) 4300ac Need at lease 34 guns per season. Please email me if you would like a copy of the Club By-laws. $1300.00 per season for Deer & Turkey. flagunbow@yahoo.co or may call 407-276-5856 at this time we have 3 openings.


----------



## c1blackboy (Jun 30, 2009)

We have 1100 acres in twiggs county with DQM turkey and hogs 500 a year no drinking pleanty af camp sights. We also have a boat landing on the river. 478-319-1233


----------



## ChoctawDave (Aug 4, 2009)

We need 3 new members. 12 existing members but not all are active deer hunters, several turkey only hunters. Jasper County, Hwy 83 south of Monticello almost 700 acres, bordering federal land (can be hunted too), rough camping with 8 reclaimed feldspar mines for fishing. Turkey, deer and rabbit. Lease from timber co. so almost all pines with hard wood edges.


----------



## COLEMAN (Aug 28, 2009)

*coleman*

have 460 acres in johnson cty,  asking $5,000.00 for lease, trophy managed


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 12, 2009)

If you are still looking for a club we have land in Monroe and Crawford county both north of Mocon but not to far.

Spouses and children are included in your lease of 525 per year and we a excited to see the little ones get to go hunting.  

My husband has back problams, so he has alot of ground blinds set up so they are great for little ones that are just starting out.

Call if still looking Charlie @ 770-775-5016 or 770-235-1687

Thanks!!!!


----------



## nriley (Oct 12, 2009)

I have openings in on a new lease, we were able to get it extra cheep. The property leased last year for $12.69 per. And we were able to get this 1000 acre tract for $5.30 per acre just last week. We need 13 more members. The dues are $270.00 this year. The property is about 13 miles South of Dublin Ga. We will have 20 members. 2 bucks per season, 4 points or better on one side. Camp on property, no power or water, generators ok. Lots of hogs, large bucks, few bear and covered up with turkeys and a 5 to 8 acre pond. Call me for more info and directions. We will be down this coming weekend, have money in hand., and hunt with us this weekend. Neal  770-335-6103 no calls after 9:00 pm thanks. Or e-mail nriley@meagpower.org


----------

